# Cubase 8 Hub won't connect in Win 7



## bcarwell (Sep 4, 2018)

Left side of my Steinberg Hub in Cubase 8 on Windows 7 does not connect. I have checked the Use Hub box in Preferences.

My internet connection works just fine on this computer.

Any ideas how to fix ?

And (assuming I get it to work) is there any way to invoke the Hub after you have entered into a Project ? I only see it in the boot up screen.

Bob


----------



## msorrels (Sep 4, 2018)

I had this problem with Cubase 9.5, here's a post I made on the Steinberg forum which might point you in the direction to look for a solution.

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=127414


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Sep 5, 2018)

Hello, 

Sometimes it is as simple as having Internet explorer installed and up to date. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## bcarwell (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks all, will give them a shot.
And as to my second question, do you know if you can access the Hub after you are in a Project. I only see it when Cubase boots up...


----------



## bcarwell (Sep 5, 2018)

Do you suspect this could be a fix also for Cubase 8 ?

And if I do <exactly> as you suggest are there any risks of breaking anything making matters even worse, requiring a reinstall, etc., etc., or could I just erase the two copied files from the Cubase exe folder and be back to my original condition ?


----------



## msorrels (Sep 6, 2018)

If you erase the two copied files you'll be back to exactly where you were. And yes I'm pretty sure your problem is the same. It's a bug in Cubase and they should fix it, but I doubt they even realize what they did and why it's a problem.

As for getting back to the hub once you are in a project, 9.5 has a Hub menu on the top (on Windows anyway) with the first choice being Open Hub. Not sure about Cubase 8 though, that was before my time (came to Cubase after the death of SONAR).


----------

